#        ?

## yana_ya

?     .   ...

----------


## deklarant_

> ?     .   ...


        ?

----------

> ?


    , ..    .

----------


## yana_ya

/.         .     .              .   600  800 .

----------


## deklarant_

> , ..    .


.

----------


## yana_ya

.       ???     ???

----------

> ?


,    .




> .   ...


 - 14.17  14.19

----------

> ,    .


.     .       , , .

----------


## mvf

> ???


     ?

----------


## yana_ya

_[censored]_

----------

> 


 .

----------


## .

*yana_ya*,   !

----------


## yana_ya

,    . .   ( , ),     ...

----------


## yana_ya

,

----------


## mvf

> .


.

----------

> .   .


 ,       ?

----------

> 


    -  .       .    .

----------

> ,    . .   ( , ),     ...


  :   - "*,*       ;"

----------


## yana_ya

,       ,        ...     -  ?

----------


## yana_ya

)

----------


## yana_ya

,  -
       ,           .( ?)
 -      ,    .  ???

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


    ?

----------


## yana_ya

,    ?

----------

> 


,        " "? :Embarrassment:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   ,    



> 


     ?

----------


## yana_ya

,       .    ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  ?
        -?

----------

> ?


    ,   .  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,    ...  :Smilie:

----------


## ˸

> ?


           ...- , ...

----------

> ...- , ...


  ?

----------

> ?


 ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


 ...   ... :Redface:

----------

> ?


    . :Smilie:

----------


## yana_ya

.   .  -   

     ...      ...

----------


## ˸

> .


   ... ,    ....   ...    ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ...


          .          :Wink:

----------


## 56

> .

----------

